# Olcott



## miked913

Made plans this week for our 1st trip of the season to Lake O. Going up July 4th and staying through the weekend, anyone else planning by chance? It's always fun to round them up together and show the NY boys how to do it.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brahmabull71

I MAY be trying also that week sometime between Thursday- Sunday with Syclone. Will keep you posted if we make the trip.


----------



## miked913

I have had a couple people say they were trying to work it out for that weekend. It would be great to have a few boats out searching, plus I want to see the fireworks over the falls this year! 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwall

miked913 said:


> Made plans this week for our 1st trip of the season to Lake O. Going up July 4th and staying through the weekend, anyone else planning by chance? It's always fun to round them up together and show the NY boys how to do it.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using
> We’re going the weekend before


----------



## dgfidler

We were there this weekend and found fish straight out of the inlet in 200 fow. My neighbors in the marina were catching all their fish on spoons while I had a different experience and caught all my fish of flasher/fly with green in them. In 200 fow there is 45 degree water 120 down and at 70 down it's 53 degrees right now. All marks were in the top 100fow so we ran our spread between 50 and 90. We got some hits on a 300 copper. Our leadcore lines (7 & 12 color) never got touched. Our diver rods did well. We had them back between 180 and 225.
Our downriggers didn't do well, but I think it had more to do with tackle failure than anything else. I would release them (chamberlain release) and all the tackle would be gone. I switched my rigger rods this year to 20 lb mono vs braid with a floro leader. I don't think the mono can take the twisting while attached to a chamberlain release for long periods of time. I'll be switching those rods back. We went 9 for 13 for the weekend (10 hours fishing time) and kept five fish in the 10-13 lb range, but we're not exactly the most productive fisherman on the lake. The people on both sides of me in the marina had catch rates twice ours. One neighbor was switching things up and found a bite on walleye spoons. He posted a report under the alias fishnut on Lake Ontario United. I tried it, but it didn't work for me. People around the marina were telling me less people are fishing for salmon this year because many are coming over to Lake Erie for the walleye.


----------



## Heath Fairhurst

dgfidler said:


> We were there this weekend and found fish straight out of the inlet in 200 fow. My neighbors in the marina were catching all their fish on spoons while I had a different experience and caught all my fish of flasher/fly with green in them. In 200 fow there is 45 degree water 120 down and at 70 down it's 53 degrees right now. All marks were in the top 100fow so we ran our spread between 50 and 90. We got some hits on a 300 copper. Our leadcore lines (7 & 12 color) never got touched. Our diver rods did well. We had them back between 180 and 225.
> Our downriggers didn't do well, but I think it had more to do with tackle failure than anything else. I would release them (chamberlain release) and all the tackle would be gone. I switched my rigger rods this year to 20 lb mono vs braid with a floro leader. I don't think the mono can take the twisting while attached to a chamberlain release for long periods of time. I'll be switching those rods back. We went 9 for 13 for the weekend (10 hours fishing time) and kept five fish in the 10-13 lb range, but we're not exactly the most productive fisherman on the lake. The people on both sides of me in the marina had catch rates twice ours. One neighbor was switching things up and found a bite on walleye spoons. He posted a report under the alias fishnut on Lake Ontario United. I tried it, but it didn't work for me. People around the marina were telling me less people are fishing for salmon this year because many are coming over to Lake Erie for the walleye.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks for your report, I'm looking to make a trip to Olcott soon, The small walleye in Lake Erie are losing their luster... Where do you stay while in Olcott? Any info you can provide would be much appreciated. I would love to put a successful trip together for mid July.
> Thanks,
> Heath


----------



## dgfidler

We used to camp at Four Mile Creek State Park. It's a nice place to camp, but this time, we booked a cottage on Airbnb. Our cottage was called 'the Tenbrook' and was literally right across the street from the Marina. The total cost of the cottage was $327 for Friday and Saturday night which was well worth not having to haul camping gear.


----------



## miked913

Cool nice trip, I got some pretty good reports from this weekend hopefully things set up good for the summer!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heath Fairhurst

dgfidler said:


> We used to camp at Four Mile Creek State Park. It's a nice place to camp, but this time, we booked a cottage on Airbnb. Our cottage was called 'the Tenbrook' and was literally right across the street from the Marina. The total cost of the cottage was $327 for Friday and Saturday night which was well worth not having to haul camping gear.


Thanks for the info!!


----------



## miked913

I've been getting super reports from the bar to point breeze, hopefully this summer pattern sticks into next week for me, anyone heading up this week or weekend please post results! Thanks! 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwall

Get up there fishing is hot out of Olcott, some big Fish, spoons 40down 100/200 fow


----------



## Brahmabull71

Mike we aren’t going to make it. Damn work


----------



## miked913

My wife's brother and sister in-law fished there yesterday with a friend of ours, went 16 for 22 with 2 cohos and rest Kings! Some nice mid to upper teen Kings too.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brahmabull71

miked913 said:


> My wife's brother and sister in-law fished there yesterday with a friend of ours, went 16 for 22 with 2 cohos and rest Kings! Some nice mid to upper teen Kings too.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


You’re killing me 

I can’t wait to start heading over! Thx for the report!


----------



## 34181

I just hauled my boat over to a Free Methodist camp that is next to the Golden Hill State Park. We will be there for a week July 12-21st. Anyone fished using the launch at the state park?


----------



## miked913

PDNaz said:


> I just hauled my boat over to a Free Methodist camp that is next to the Golden Hill State Park. We will be there for a week July 12-21st. Anyone fished using the launch at the state park?


I have never used that ramp, I have only been out of Olcott or Point Breeze & Oak Orchard. I do fish off the power plant in Summerset often,. If you happen to get a hard east blow that brings in cold water while you're there the area in tight in right off the power plant will hold warm water for a day longer than the rest and keep you from running off shore. Good luck! I'll post how we do!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 34181

great, thanks


----------



## TRIPLE-J

camped golden hill for years but always launched at olcott... everytime we tried to use the ramp it was solid algea and goo...honestly never saw anybody launch out of there


----------



## Heath Fairhurst

I'm counting down the days, I'm heading to Point Breeze on the 19th cannot wait!!


----------



## 34181

the launch looked very usable.
this picture was taken Wednesday


----------



## TRIPLE-J

oh wow yea that looks 1000% times better than what i remember


----------



## pelagic

We will be going up to Olcott thurs/fri and possibly staying the weekend depending on how things go. Hopefully that great bite continues


----------



## benfish909

I am heading up tomorrow and fishing sat&sun if anyone would like to work together.


----------



## 34181

i won't be there until next Thursday, let me know how you do.


----------



## miked913

Got here yesterday fished from 1 to 5 pm, historically not the greatest time to fish, went 6/10 with 2 nice matures, on the water 0500 Today 1 st fish in the box at 0530 and it stayed pretty good until we quit at 11 kept 5 today with 3 nice matures leaving an open spot for a derby fish that eluded us so far. The bite has been almost all Kings we have only caught 2 steelhead so far. We have caught fish on riggers with meat and spoons 60, 80 & 100. 300 copper with sd & flies, and mag dipys from 100 to 225 with ff. Tomorrow looks iffy with the wind. Here til Sunday though. Mike



















































Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brahmabull71

Nice job Mike!


----------



## TRIPLE-J

hey miked 
is the harbour inn still open across from the boat doctor on rt 18 do you know ???


----------



## 34181

Mike, what depth of water were you in?
I'll be there next Thursday for a week.
thanks Dan


----------



## miked913

TRIPLE-J said:


> hey miked
> is the harbour inn still open across from the boat doctor on rt 18 do you know ???


Not sure I'll look tomorrow.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913

PDNaz said:


> Mike, what depth of water were you in?
> I'll be there next Thursday for a week.
> thanks Dan


100-150'

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## benfish909

Mike, we are heading up tomorrow and lines in first thing in sat morning. Glad to work together if you’d like.


----------



## miked913

This morning, we we're a little worried about what the hard NNW wind may have done to the temps,. We'll not much of anything. We still found fish in the same area pretty much between Wilson and olcott and actually the fleas we're much better after the blow for us. We caught fish on the riggers pretty good down 65, 80 & 99. With spoons and SD with meat rigs,. Also caught fish on 300 copper with FF, and mag divers back 100-190. We went 10 for 13 all Kings but 1 steelhhead in the morning, kept 4 nice king's so we could go back out in the evening, picked up our last 2 king's in the evening dropped a couple big ones but hey that's part of the game I guess even though it hurts when you see them come off!!





































Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishdealer04

Awesome fish Mike! I think my next adventure will have to be out there.


----------



## Heath Fairhurst

Nic


miked913 said:


> This morning, we we're a little worried about what the hard NNW wind may have done to the temps,. We'll not much of anything. We still found fish in the same area pretty much between Wilson and olcott and actually the fleas we're much better after the blow for us. We caught fish on the riggers pretty good down 65, 80 & 99. With spoons and SD with meat rigs,. Also caught fish on 300 copper with FF, and mag divers back 100-190. We went 10 for 13 all Kings but 1 steelhhead in the morning, kept 4 nice king's so we could go back out in the evening, picked up our last 2 king's in the evening dropped a couple big ones but hey that's part of the game I guess even though it hurts when you see them come off!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Nice work!! Looks like your dialed in on them!


----------



## 34181

nice fish. we will be there Thursday, can't wait


----------



## polebender

That’s disgusting! You guys are having too much fun!  Looks like some awesome fishing! Congrats! Thanks for sharing the photos!


----------



## 34181

Mike,
did they get the new fish grinder at the launch up and running?
thanks,
Dan


----------



## FISHIN 2

Thought I read on newfanes website it is in operation, or at least they say it is.


----------



## miked913

No there is NO working fish cleaning station at the launch. I did our 1st days on the boat which I will never do again that was a bloody scene straight out of a Amityville horror movie! After that I either drove to Wilson to do them or 1 day I launched from Wilson so it was more convenient, which the fish cleaning was convienent but the launch is pretty awful and so are all of the non-fishing people launching there. On a positive note they did say in ollcot that they expect their station to be operational within the next week or so, although I was there for 4 days and never saw a sole working on it. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913

We fished a few hours this morning before coming home we went 5/6 all Kings and mostly 3 year olds but we did quit before pulling our 6th fish for our limit to go weigh a fish for the derby which went 24.0 lbs and tied for 14th place and is leading the weekly so fingers crossed there is a slim chance I'll get a check. Anyway to wrap it up, we have been going to lake O for 10 years now at least once usually more and this trip was hands down the most king's we have ever pulled I thought last year was good but this year is even better, usually we throw some steelhead stuff into our spread to complete our limits but this trip in 4 days we only caught 3 in 4 days of fishing! Crazy. Already thinking of when my next trip will work into the schedule!























Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## dgfidler

Awesome trip. Just FYI if you catch fish on your last morning and are trailering back to Ohio on I90, the fish cleaners in Ashtabula will clean those Kings for you. I did this on Father’s Day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 34181

nice job mike and first mate. 
thanks for info


----------



## miked913

dgfidler said:


> Awesome trip. Just FYI if you catch fish on your last morning and are trailering back to Ohio on I90, the fish cleaners in Ashtabula will clean those Kings for you. I did this on Father’s Day
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, I brought them home and cleaned them, most of today's is soaking in the brine to be smoked!









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## gjack

Great post Mike we were up couple weekends ago and ran into a detour on I 90 around Buffalo is it still there, what a pain. Hate to say it but after catching those Kings walleye aren't quite the same what fighters


----------



## Jbigz86

Way to go !
Plan on giving a shot at end of month and a third weekend in aug if weather permits


----------



## miked913

TRIPLE-J said:


> hey miked
> is the harbour inn still open across from the boat doctor on rt 18 do you know ???


There is a for sale sign up over top of the Harbor In sign,. I do think they were open last fall though. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heath Fairhurst

benfish909 said:


> I am heading up tomorrow and fishing sat&sun if anyone would like to work together.



Did you end up making the trip? How was the fishing? Heading up there next week and trying to stay in the loop.
Any info is appreciated,
Thanks, Heath


----------



## Junebug2320

Jbigz86 said:


> Way to go !
> Plan on giving a shot at end of month and a third weekend in aug if weather permits


We’re leaving July 25. Willing to share. Let me know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benfish909

We fished pretty much all day saturday and sunday morning for a few hours. Thank you mike for the help as this was our first trip to lake O. We ended up Sat. with 6 keepers, lost a few, and a couple shorts. Sunday was a tough bite for us, end with 2 keepers and 1 steel. We could not figure out a consistent program but picked up most of our fish between 200 - 275 fow. Most were caught on mag spoons behind divers with a couple on FF combo off the riggers. Can't wait to make it back up. The Wilson launch is pretty rough to say the least. Our 2 biggest were 16 and 18 lbs.


----------



## Jbigz86

Junebug2320 said:


> We’re leaving July 25. Willing to share. Let me know.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


willing to share information. we will see hows this goes it will be my first trip for kings with my boat.


----------



## 34181

I will be there from July 12-21 if anyone wants to share info.
419-680-2517
Dan


----------



## mastertracker

I was there last week and the fishing is good but be prepared for water fleas. I am going back up on Sunday for 3 or 4 days too. Harbor Inn has a for sale sign but it is still open. Have to call and give your name....they don't take credit cards.


----------



## Heath Fairhurst

mastertracker said:


> I was there last week and the fishing is good but be prepared for water fleas. I am going back up on Sunday for 3 or 4 days too. Harbor Inn has a for sale sign but it is still open. Have to call and give your name....they don't take credit cards.


What are you running for leader size? I heard that 7 strand wire to the dipsies and 30 lb big game on the down rigger rods and they are not that big of an issue...?? I'm going to be fishing point breeze area and just want to be as prepared as possible.


----------



## Brahmabull71

Heath Fairhurst said:


> What are you running for leader size? I heard that 7 strand wire to the dipsies and 30 lb big game on the down rigger rods and they are not that big of an issue...?? I'm going to be fishing point breeze area and just want to be as prepared as possible.


Or you can run Blood Run Sea Flee 30# test to help with the fleas. This is how I’m rigged.

https://bloodruntackle.com/sea-flee/


----------



## HappySnag

Heath Fairhurst said:


> What are you running for leader size? I heard that 7 strand wire to the dipsies and 30 lb big game on the down rigger rods and they are not that big of an issue...?? I'm going to be fishing point breeze area and just want to be as prepared as possible.


bait store recomend 50# fluorocarbon leader.


----------



## Heath Fairhurst

HappySnag said:


> bait store recomend 50# fluorocarbon leader.



Just when I think I'm done buying crap for this...


----------



## mastertracker

I was running 30# Berkley Big game mono on rigger rods and the fleas were all over it and hard to remove. On my dipsey rods I was using 30# power pro braid and they came off fairly easy.


----------



## benfish909

We had a problem with the fleas mixing with cottonwood blobs. Ran 30 lb mono on riggers and had 50 lb braid on divers. braid had a good amount of gunk. 30 lb fluoro leaders 10' long off dipsy with snubbers


----------



## miked913

I don't thinks they're mixed with cotton wood I just think they're a different kind of flea then we're used to on Erie, I can tell you that if you wear contacts put your sunglasses on while flicking them off because they don't mix well with the contacts!! I had minimal problems on my wire diver rods I use the torpedo 1/19 and copper was fine, my rigger rods I had 20# Cajun red and pulled about 300' off on day one and spliced in a piece of 30lb big game and they were pretty manageable. Just check them every 30 min or so. I can say that the further west we went the less fleas we had though.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## D J

The fleas on Ontario are a different breed. The ones on Erie are kind of greenish and somewhat firm. When you pluck your line the come right off. The Ontario ones are brown and kind of spongy. They really make a mess on the boat when dealing with them, leaving brown stains.

Tricks for dealing with them include the 30 lb. mono or larger and the Blood Run Sea Flee. Reports on LOU say even those options are marginal right now, and constant line cleaning is necessary. I have also heard of some testing the 7 and 19 strand wire for riggers....that line pretty much saws right through them.


----------



## benfish909

They must have been just fleas from your description. The back of the boat and sunglasses were covered from plucking them off. I like plucking the line real hard, it worked the best for me. Once they slide down and get bunched up it was a pain. I need try the "ruler with male velcro attached" method as a scraper next time.


----------



## 34181

finally got out of Olcott tonight.
2 hrs 3 for 4
2 on spoons 48 down in 200'
1 on fish catcher fly


----------



## benfish909

Planning to head up again the weekend of 7/28 weather permitting. Anyone know a good place to tent camp. Might try that to save a buck. Or if anyone knows a cheaper but still decent hotel/cabin.


----------



## Hookedup330

There is a small campground in olcott can't remember the name I'll get it for you this weekend.


----------



## FISHIN 2

lighthouse motel, 126.00 a nite, sleeps 4 in single beds. Nothing fancy but hot water and cooking facilities.


----------



## 34181

what is the possession limit to bring home after say a week of fishing?


----------



## TRIPLE-J

campground is called harbour resort ...its right across the street from the boat doctor


----------



## miked913

PDNaz said:


> what is the possession limit to bring home after say a week of fishing?


I'd pick up a fishing regulations book and check it out, I don't know. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 34181

I looked and could not find a clear answer.


----------



## miked913

I'd really like to know too, my wife and I brought home 21 our last 4 day trip. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 34181

that's what l'm talking about. we are planning a 2 week trip. wondering how to stay legal.


----------



## miked913

I will call tomorrow, in the regs under transportation it reads "No more than 2 days' legal take of nonsalable fish may be transported unless a permit is obtained from a DEC Regional Office, or the fish are frozen, processed and packaged for storage.". So it sounds like 6 per person fresh but there is no number for packaged, processed and frozen, which I do where we stay has a freezer available for our use. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 34181

great, thanks Mike. we also process and freeze or can our fish. 
appreciate your efforts.
Dan


----------



## FISHIN 2

Freeze em, but, make sure you can present evidence of being there for say a week, receipts, ETC.


----------



## miked913

Good point, I figure if it ever came down to it I'd have my EZ pass activity which would be their state time stamp of when I got there,. It's hard to argue with their own data.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

